# Realtek Driver, Roccat Kave 5.1 and Studio Quality..



## Ichimaru (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

I wonder if this forum could help me as none of the others were able to answer my question. Basically I've tried everything, updating drivers, reverting, messing around with settings, clean install of Windows and all sorts but I just can't get my Mic to sound good when being recorded. It sounds really compressed like I'm underwater and it's on the DVD quality setting. However when I choose Studio Quality it sounds much better but it has an annoying amount of feedback in the background which isn't bearable. 

I'm considering a soundcard.

Would anyone have any suggestions?

Ver: Realtek R.70

Mobo: Sabertooth 990FX

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF is this a surrond sound gaming head set and have you checked out the faq's ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - SUPPORT » Support - Sound » ROCCAT Kave 5.1 also have you used the remote to fine tune the settings


----------



## Ichimaru (Aug 31, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF is this a surrond sound gaming head set and have you checked out the faq's ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - SUPPORT » Support - Sound » ROCCAT Kave 5.1 also have you used the remote to fine tune the settings


Yes, it's 5.1 SS, yes I've read those they're no use and the settings on the remote have nothing to do with the microphone.

Thanks.


----------



## Ichimaru (Aug 31, 2012)

So this forums stumped too then?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your a little premature with that conclusion you have had 2 posts hardly enough time for anyone to come back with any answer,now did you install the new driver from here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download SABERTOOTH 990FX


----------



## Ichimaru (Aug 31, 2012)

joeten said:


> Your a little premature with that conclusion you have had 2 posts hardly enough time for anyone to come back with any answer,now did you install the new driver from here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download SABERTOOTH 990FX


One of the very first things I did, installed it and uninstalled numerous times.

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What changes have you made to the sound in control panel


----------



## Ichimaru (Aug 31, 2012)

joeten said:


> What changes have you made to the sound in control panel


Various. Boosted gain up and down and tested. Noise cancellation on and off, conference mode on and off diff levels etc, isolated jacks etc. pretty much everything in that control panel I've tried.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

And you tried all the modes for the headphones and mic like movie etc it is sounding more like a physical issue have you tested on another machine


----------

